
Urban wind turbine wins UK James Dyson award - Markusj1
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-45407988
======
Someone
No mention of expected power production, no demonstration of this turbine
actually generating electricity, and it’s extremely small ( _”The O-Wind
turbine is a 25cm spherical device”_ )

That makes me skeptical, having read [https://www.solacity.com/small-wind-
turbine-truth/](https://www.solacity.com/small-wind-turbine-truth/) (and a few
of the links to actual tests)

If this solves the “doesn’t work well in turbulent winds” part, that may
change, but if fear that, if it does, that is at the price of efficiency.

